# Game Thread: Kings vs Lakers Sunday April 10th



## Pejavlade

<center>








*<center>(47-30)*
*<center> VS*
<center>








*<center>(34-42)*

*<center> ARCO ARENA*
<center>









*<center>Probable Lineups*





































Mike Bibby/Cuttino Mobley/ Peja Stojakovic/ Kenny Thomas/Brian Skinner





































Chucky Atkins/Kobe Bryant/Caron Butler/ Devean George/Brian Grant

*<center>Previous Game's*
*<center>Kings 119 Blazers 115*
<center>Box Score
*<center> Lakers 117 Sonics 94*
<center>Box Score 

*<center> Key Matchup*

*<center>Mike Bibby*
<center>









*<center>PPG 19.5
<center>RPG 4.20
<center>APG 6.90
<center>Last Game Stats: 40min/19pts/2reb/11asts/3stl*


*<center>Kobe Bryant*
<center>









*<center>PPG 27.6
<center>RPG 6.00
<center>APG 5.90
<center>Last Game Stats: 40min/42pts/2reb/5asts/2stl/1blk*


----------



## Pejavlade

*Game Predicition*


*Kings 109*
Lakers 92

*Peja 27pts 5rebs 3asts 3stl*
Bibby 21pts 4reb 12asts

Vlade 6pts 4rebs 6asts


----------



## Peja Vu

News10 said that Thomas should be able to play.

I hope they start Vlade so he can get some love from the fans.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Yeah, I agree Peja Vu. :yes:

I hope we continue or winning streak. 

My predictions:

*Kings 108*
Lakers 100

*Bibby 27pts 10assts
Peja 28pts 7rbds*

Kobe 34pts 11assts
Vlade 8pts 3rbds 5assts


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja Vu said:


> News10 said that Thomas should be able to play.
> 
> I hope they start Vlade so he can get some love from the fans.


Im keeping my fingers crossed that Vlade would start because they are out of the playoffs and it would show some respect. Vlade played 21min last game.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Im keeping my fingers crossed that Vlade would start because they are out of the playoffs and it would show some respect. Vlade played 21min last game.


But even if he can't play that many minutes they should just start him so we can give him a standing ovation. :yes:


----------



## Tersk

This will be tough, the Lakers just thumped the Seattle Sonics with Caron Butler going off for 31 points, and Kobe had like 48

No one can stop the backcourt here, as Kobe will be stuck on one person and Chucky will let his man go off. I expect Mobley to have a big game

Kings: 104
Lakers: 99


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Theo! said:


> This will be tough, the Lakers just thumped the Seattle Sonics with Caron Butler going off for 31 points, and Kobe had like 48
> 
> No one can stop the backcourt here, as Kobe will be stuck on one person and Chucky will let his man go off. I expect Mobley to have a big game
> 
> Kings: 104
> Lakers: 99


Great see you predict us winning. A first timer. :yes:

Go Theo!!! :clap:


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Great see you predict us winning. A first timer. :yes:
> 
> Go Theo!!! :clap:



I guess Theo wants to win 2500 points. But he did have a good point, there backcourt will be tough for us.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> I guess Theo wants to win 2500 points. But he did have a good point, *there backcourt will be tough for us.*


Yeah they will. But hopefully not that big of a problem. Bibby will be tough for them to handle too. :whoknows:


----------



## Twix

Chris Mihm is back??? I thought he was on the IL list?


Bibby always seem to have great games vs Lakers. So I'm hoping Bibby have a good game. Go Bibby!

I hope the Kings don't take Lakers lightly thinking that "oh we cliched the playoffs so let's just relax". :dead: PLEASE DO NOT DO THAT GUYS!!! We need to continue at our high level of play and improve each game. I think the only way Kings will lose is if Kings relax and Lakers have a hot shooting game like last time at ARCO. 

The game will be on National TV (ABC) for most part of the country. I hope I can see the game because I might not be home. 

My prediction:

Kings 110-98
Pedja 31 pts, 4 rebs, 4 assists
Bibby 22 pts, 5 rebs, 11 assists
Cuttino 14 pts, 6 rebs, 4 assists
Skinner 7 pts, 10 rebs, 3 assists

Kobe 34 pts, 7 rebs, 7 assists
Vlade 8 pts, 4 rebs, 5 assists

GOO KINGS!!!!!!!!! :king: BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!!!


----------



## halfbreed

Kings 109
Lakers 89


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> Chris Mihm is back??? I thought he was on the IL list?


Yeah, I thought Vlade played last night and so did Grant. :whoknows:



By the way I just checked their last game boxscore and Mihm is not even listed so he is in the IL.


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Yeah, I thought Vlade played last night and so did Grant. :whoknows:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way I just checked their last game boxscore and Mihm is not even listed so he is in the IL.


My bad I just fixed it im pretty sure its Brian Grant starting.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> My bad I just fixed it im pretty sure its Brian Grant starting.


Ok cool. So that means it might be easier beating them. :laugh:


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

I imagine Vlade's play the last 2 game, even though it was short, has kind of brought a competive spirit agian to the Lakers, very dangerous game because the guys could get fooled by the record.

Kings 109
Lakers 95

Bibby 21 Points, 12 Assists
Peja, 32 Points, 4 Rebounds


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Does anyone have any news on K9??


----------



## Peja Vu

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Does anyone have any news on K9??


 They still didn't know on 'The Insiders' this morning on the radio. 

They also were saying that they expect Corliss to get suspended. If KT is out and Corliss is suspended, we are awfully thin up front. Get ready for Ostertag!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja Vu said:


> They still didn't know on 'The Insiders' this morning on the radio.
> 
> They also were saying that they expect Corliss to get suspended. If KT is out and Corliss is suspended, we are awfully thin up front. Get ready for Ostertag!


That would suck. :nonono:

I guess we might lose this one. :whoknows:


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Here you guys go , K9 mite be able to go http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/12697869p-13550381c.html


> So Adelman understandably was breathing easier after the game. By that time, he'd found out that Kenny Thomas had not suffered any serious damage despite being knocked out of the game in the first quarter by an elbow to the right eye by Portland center Joel Przybilla. Thomas is expected to be available for Sunday's home game against the Los Angeles Lakers.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Here you guys go , K9 mite be able to go http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/12697869p-13550381c.html


Ok cool. Thats a relief. :yes:

So the question now is will he be able to start or maybe Songaila?


----------



## Dodigago

why is Corliss going to be suspended?


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Dodigago said:


> why is Corliss going to be suspended?


For teaching Pizza boy not to mess around with our guys.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> For teaching Pizza boy not to mess around with our guys.


:laugh: 

:greatjob:


I am actually happy that we have Corliss in our team. Anything happens out there he'll be the first to go there and handle the business. :yes:


----------



## NR 1

My prediction:

Kings 116-108 Lakers 
Peja 30pts, 7 rebs, 3 assists
Bibby 21pts, 5 rebs, 9 assists
Cuttino 16pts, 6 rebs, 4 assists


----------



## Twix

Well, I hope K9 is doing much better and Corliss not get suspended!!! :gopray:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> Well, I hope K9 is doing much better and Corliss not get suspended!!! :gopray:


They haven't announced anything yet so I'm sure that he's not going to get suspended.

It will be too late to suspend him tomorrow while the game would be couple of hours away. :whoknows:


----------



## Pacers Fan

Kings 101
Lakers 92


----------



## underhill_101

my prediction:

kings 107
lakers 103

peja 24/7/4
kobe 36/7/5

GO KINGS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ChristopherJ

Won't Mobley be on Bryant...?

Anyways. *Prediction*:

Kings 108
Lakers 101


----------



## Pejavlade

KidCanada said:


> Won't Mobley be on Bryant...?
> 
> Anyways. *Prediction*:
> 
> Kings 108
> Lakers 101


Yeah but my matchup is who I think will have to set up for both clubs to win.


----------



## Peja Vu

Kenny Thomas Update from News10:

Will Play, eye is still sensitive to light, but he WILL play.


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja Vu said:


> Kenny Thomas Update from News10:
> 
> Will Play, eye is still sensitive to light, but he WILL play.



Thats great news I have a feeling he will be a handful for Lakers tommorow.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Yep, great news. 

:biggrin: :clap:


----------



## ChristopherJ

Pejavlade said:


> Yeah but my matchup is who I think will have to set up for both clubs to win.


How is that a matchup then?


----------



## Pejavlade

KidCanada said:


> How is that a matchup then?


Its a key matchup for Kings because if we can slow down Kobe we can win and vice-versa.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Its a key matchup for Kings because if we can slow down Kobe we can win and vice-versa.


Yeah, I was going to say the same thing. :greatjob:


----------



## ChristopherJ

Pejavlade said:


> Its a key matchup for Kings because if we can slow down Kobe we can win and vice-versa.


But there not even matching up. I don't think you understand the meaning of a matchup but thats okay. Keep up the good work. :greatjob:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

KidCanada said:


> But there not even matching up. I don't think you understand the meaning of a matchup but thats okay. Keep up the good work. :greatjob:


Yeah, maybe we should change the name to Key To Each Team. 

Probably would be better. :whoknows:


----------



## Peja Vu

vBookie Event: Lakers @ Kings 4/10/05 (NBA Basketball)

Lakers board game thread


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja Vu said:


> vBookie Event: Lakers @ Kings 4/10/05 (NBA Basketball)


Spread of 11 thats pretty big 3,000 on Kings.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I'll probably bet a thousand and thats it. :groucho:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

$1000 on the Kings it is. :yes:

GO KINGS!!! (and help me win money) :laugh:


----------



## Peja Vu

Today's SacBee Articles:

Kings-Lakers game just isn't the same

Kings notes


----------



## Pejavlade

2 threes from Sacramento in the early going.


----------



## Pejavlade

Beautiful of the backboard reverse lay-up by Peja. K9 with a nice jumpshot looks to be alright on the floor.


----------



## Pejavlade

12-3 Kings K9 with back to back jumpers. :clap:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Just came home. 

So hows the game going?

I know its early but still.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Grant with a dunk. :nonono:


----------



## NR 1

Kings 12-5 Lakers


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 12-9 Lakers

1st with 7:23 left...


No defense.


----------



## Pejavlade

6-0 run by Lakers after the timeout.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 12-9 Lakers

1st with 7:00 left...

Free throws coming up by Grant.


----------



## Peja Vu

6 straight points for the Lakers, now they are at the line.

12-9, Kings.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 12-11 Lakers

1st with 7:23 left...


Grant makes both.


----------



## Pejavlade

Grant makes both freethrows 1 point game.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 12-13 Lakers

1st with 6:00 left...


Four turnovers by us so far.


----------



## NR 1

Kings 12-11 Lakers


----------



## Pejavlade

We cant hit anything right now. K9 had a put back but couldnt get it to fall.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 12-15 Lakers

1st with 5:00 left...


Another turnover....



Also Corliss was suspended huh??


----------



## NR 1

12-15


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

We better not let them go up too much on us or otherwise we'll be playing catchup all game.


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Kings 12-15 Lakers
> 
> 1st with 5:00 left...
> 
> 
> Another turnover....
> 
> 
> 
> Also Corliss was suspended huh??


Yep after the incident with Pryszibilla(sp).


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Finally after the Laker run. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Yep after the incident with Pryszibilla(sp).


How come they didn't announce it yesterday??


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kenny Thomas at the line. 

Makes both. :clap: 

Kings 16-17 Lakers


----------



## Pejavlade

Kenny has had some nice offensive rebounds but hard time finishing, hes on the line. Makes both freethrows. 17-16 Lakers.


----------



## Peja Vu

Damn Caron!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Mobley with 2. And Butler with a dunk. :nonono:


I hate seeing Vlade like that. :laugh:


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> How come they didn't announce it yesterday??


I think they did someone metioned it in the other thread.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Bibby WOW. 

Kings 20-20 Lakers


----------



## NR 1

18-19


----------



## Pejavlade

Last time down the floor it looked like Mobley was hacked but no foul called.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> I think they did someone metioned it in the other thread.


I didn't see it then.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

We just gotta rebound and defend the paint. That's all guys. 

You can do it!!!


----------



## NR 1

20-22


----------



## Pejavlade

When will Vlade come in I want to see a standing O.


----------



## NR 1

Go Kings


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I wonder if Ostertag will get any playing time. :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> When will Vlade come in I want to see a standing O.


Hopefully they'll show it. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Standing Ovation now. :yes:


----------



## Pejavlade

Yes Vlade is in wow so emotional.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Only Peja, Bibby and Kobe remain from the 2003 starting lineup for both teams.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

That was traveling by Kobe. :nonono:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 22-24 Lakers

2 minutes remaining.


----------



## Pejavlade

Offensive foul on Bibby. Vlade with a nice flop. :biggrin:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

House with 2. 

Kings 24-24 Lakers


----------



## Pejavlade

HOUSE off the bench with a 2, I really like his energy off the bench.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Has Peja made any shot yet?


----------



## NR 1

Vlade already with assist!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> HOUSE off the bench with a 3, I really like his energy off the bench.


It was a 2 I believe. :whoknows:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

7 turnovers by us so far. That sucks. 

Skinner with 2. 

Kings 26-24 Lakers 

GO KINGS!!!


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Has Peja made any shot yet?


He has 5 points.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> He has 5 points.


He should shoot more often. :yes:


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> It was a 2 I believe. :whoknows:


Yeah I changed it looked like a 3 to me, but then I looked at the score.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Foul on Vlade. 

K9 at the line. 


Songaila in and also Mo Evans.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Yeah I changed it looked like a 3 to me, but then I looked at the score.



Same here, I thought it was a 3 but the score only had 2 so thats why I knew.


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> He should shoot more often. :yes:


I agree only 4 shoots this quater. I wouldn't mind seeing him take 20 a game.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

1st Quarter is over. 

Kings 28-28 Lakers 

Kobe with 2.


----------



## Pejavlade

End of First

Kings 28
Lakers 28

Kobe with a sick bank to end the first quater.


----------



## NR 1

26-28


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> I agree only 4 shoots this quater. I wouldn't mind seeing him take 20 a game.


One thing I hate about Peja is he doesn't demand the ball. He should ask for it all the time. He can freaking shoot the lights out. Why not demand it??


----------



## Pejavlade

Kings have only 5 asts and *7* turnovers in the first. :curse:


----------



## NR 1

28-28


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Get on aim pejavlade.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Kings have only 5 asts and *7* turnovers in the first. :curse:


Hopefully they'll be able to keep the ball in their hands on the other quarters. 

I think they're just being careless thats all.


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> One thing I hate about Peja is he doesn't demand the ball. He should ask for it all the time. He can freaking shoot the lights out. Why not demand it??



:whoknows: 

Id look for Peja to be more agressive this 2nd quater. He will probably sit the first 2 min or so but then he should look to take his shoots.


----------



## Pejavlade

Kenny almost has a double double in the first quater. :clap: 10pts 7reb.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I wonder if Vujacic will play at all. 

He's a guy I like a lot. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Kenny almost has a double double in the first quater. :clap: 10pts 7reb.


Keep it up Kenny. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kenny with 2. 

Kings 30-28 Lakers


----------



## Pejavlade

Kenny with 12 points hes really solid from 15-20 ft away.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings with 19 rebounds Lakers with 7

Kings with 0 fastbreak points, Lakers with 9.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Mobley should have shot that three.


----------



## NR 1

30-30


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

A sick Vlade pass. We miss him. :nonono:


----------



## Pejavlade

Divac makes this Laker team that much better.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Damn Tag can't keep the ball. :laugh:


----------



## Pejavlade

Luke getting cocky after that lay-up throws up a brick. :biggrin:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

House looks great. Wonder if we can keep him for next year.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Luke getting cocky after that lay-up throws up a brick. :biggrin:


:laugh: I know man. 


Kings 35-30 Lakers


----------



## Pejavlade

Luke with an airball. :clap:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Walton another miss. :laugh:

GO WALTON!!!


----------



## Pejavlade

Kmart with a long duece, good to see him getting some playing time.


----------



## Peja Vu

K-Mart makes a shot...timeout Lakers!

37-30


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

KMART in. Wow. 

Kings 37-30 Lakers 

2nd with 8:34 left.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Wonder what make Adelman play Kmart. :whoknows:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

OT- that movie Kung Fu Hustle looks great. :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kobe out to rest. 


Kings 37-30 Lakers 


Kings ball.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

All reserves in for the Kings. :yes:


----------



## Pejavlade

9 turnovers I belive. :curse:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> 9 turnovers I belive. :curse:


House is playin PG now so expect some more.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 39-32 Lakers

Songaila with 2.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Wow, Evans with an airball. :nonono:


----------



## NR 1

39-32


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Songaila again with another 2. 

Kings 41-36 Lakers.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kmart with a dunk. :clap:

Kings 43-36 Lakers 

Laker timeout.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Look at Tag. :laugh:

No muscle at all. :whoknows:


----------



## Pejavlade

Kmart with steal and a Dunk hes playing great really hustling.


----------



## Pejavlade

When will we see our starters out there we need to get some seperation.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

We're playing great right now. 

Just don't turn over the ball and defend. Everything else will come easy.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> When will we see our starters out there we need to get some seperation.


Probably right now. After the timeout.


----------



## Pejavlade

Our assist to turnover ratio is 1:1.


----------



## NR 1

43-36


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 43-38 Lakers

2nd with 4:15 left...

Peja is in.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Kings 43-38 Lakers
> 
> 2nd with 4:15 left...
> 
> Peja is in.


Also Bibby.

He just made a twopointer. :clap:


----------



## NR 1

Peja and Bibby are back in game


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Tag with a rebound a pass and Bibby another 2. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Bibby another two. :yes:

And 1.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Skinner coming back in. The rebound/blocking machine.


----------



## Pejavlade

Bibby and 1, our defence is looking pretty good now.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 50-40 Lakers


Timeout Kings.


----------



## Pejavlade

Hubie=the man. :biggrin:


----------



## NR 1

50-40


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Did you guys see Vlade and Hubie.

Wonder what were they talking about.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Here we go. Walton telling us if we're good or not. :nonono:

God he sucks.


----------



## Pejavlade

Bill Walton and that other guy on Abc always rip on Kings.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Lots of young fans. :clap:

Wish I was there watching the game live.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kmart another dunk. 

Wish Adelman would play him more. :curse:


----------



## Pejavlade

Kmart is playing so well right now 6pts. Keep it up.


----------



## Peja Vu

K-Mart making the most of his playing time:clap:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 52-42 Lakers


2nd with 1:40 left


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja with a shot after many many minutes without one.


----------



## Pejavlade

Nice D by Peja.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Bibby is fouled by Butler. 

Freethrows coming up.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Why is Tag sitting by that nice looking woman? :groucho:


----------



## Peja Vu

BLAHH...they make it at the buzzer.


----------



## Pejavlade

Songalia what a bad pass! Kings lead by 10.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Songaila is great man. Even if he didn't get the ball he at least tried. :greatjob:

Damn Atkins. 

Kings 56-46 Lakers 

HALFTIME!!!


----------



## Pejavlade

Shift of the half has to go to Kmart 6pts on 3-3 shooting in only 7min. :clap:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Shift of the half has to go to Kmart 6pts on 3-3 shooting in only 7min. :clap:


He is playing his heart out there. 

Probably trying to impress Adelman. :yes:


----------



## NR 1

56-46

I m going to eat now..see u later!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I gotta take my brother to work now so I'll be back in 10 to 15 minues. 

Just in time for second half.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

NR 1 said:


> 56-46
> 
> I m going to eat now..see u later!


Have fun. Be sure to come back. :yes:


----------



## Pejavlade

NR 1 said:


> 56-46
> 
> I m going to eat now..see u later!


Thanks for sticking around and posting in the game thread.


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I gotta take my brother to work now so I'll be back in 10 to 15 minues.
> 
> Just in time for second half.



I'll be watching the Masters at halftime. :biggrin:


----------



## Peja Vu

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> He is playing his heart out there.
> 
> Probably trying to impress Adelman. :yes:


 Maybe trying to get a spot on the postseason roster?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja Vu said:


> Maybe trying to get a spot on the postseason roster?


Oh yeah, you're right. I forgot about that. 

That's what it is then. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> I'll be watching the Masters at halftime. :biggrin:



Not golf. :nonono:











J/K. I love golf. :biggrin:


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja Vu said:


> Maybe trying to get a spot on the postseason roster?


He reminds me of a young Kobe when he came out of highschool same body type.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> He reminds me of a young Kobe when he came out of highschool same body type.


Me too. 

I think he can be a great player. How about you?


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Me too.
> 
> I think he can be a great player. How about you?


I say he will be a similar player to Kenny but with more slashing ability, if he bulks up and works on his jumper he will be a force.


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja in and out with a 3point, but Kenny with one of his 5th offensive rebounds puts it back in.


----------



## Peja Vu

OT: here is a story about Corliss being suspended:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=157588


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Solid first half, too much turnovers or this would of been a blow out. Like What Adelman did with Kevin and Ostertag. Love the rebounding.


----------



## Pejavlade

Bibby with a steal and a dish to Cat who drains a 3.


----------



## Pejavlade

Cat with a sweet alley-op to Skinner, nice to see him rewarding the big man for running down the floor.


----------



## NR 1

63-48


----------



## Pejavlade

Bibby makes both free throws 65-50 Kings.


----------



## Pejavlade

Kings are playing great right now, really running the floor and getting easy layups.


----------



## NR 1

67-50


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja Vu said:


> OT: here is a story about Corliss being suspended:
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=157588


Ok. thanks Peja Vu. :greatjob:

I don't think he deserved to be suspended. :nonono:

Maybe fined.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Ok, I'm back guys. 

It's raining like crazy here. :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

They're showing how good our defense is. :yes:


GO KINGS!!!


----------



## Nashaholic

Kings: 108
Lakers:96

Go Kings!

my late prediction


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Bryant 12 points 
Bibby 17 points

Looking good pejavlade huh? (your "matchup")


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 67-52 Lakers

Grant at the line.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

K9 with a double double already. 14pts 11rbds and they're saying nobody notices. :greatjob:


----------



## Pejavlade

Wow, tough 3 by Mike 17 point lead by Kings.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 70-55 Lakers 

3rd with 7:00 left..


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja Stojakovic with a triple. 

GO PEJA!!! (shoot more often)


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja with a 3 back to back for Kings. :biggrin:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Thomas to the basket. 

Gets fouled. 

Kings 75-59 Lakers


----------



## Pejavlade

Nice dish by Peja and 1 for Kenny.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Jones with 2. 

Kings 76-60 Lakers.

GO KINGS!!!


----------



## Pejavlade

What how was that Lakers ball, none the less great hustle by K9.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Atkins gets fouled. 

So Vlade is out huh?


----------



## NR 1

76-60


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Atkins makes both.

Kings 76-62 Lakers


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Bibby again. (with a long two)

Kings 78-62 Lakers


----------



## Pejavlade

Bibby stops on a dime and pulls up with a jumper. Bibby 8-11 22pts.


----------



## Pejavlade

Kings are the Long Two leaders leading by about 340+.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

"Long Two" Leaders

Kings leading by a mile. :clap:

So that means that they've made 1300+ shots from 15 feet away.


----------



## NR 1

78-62


----------



## Pejavlade

Kenny so good, so strong what a take.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Thomas once again gets fouled.

And 1. 


GO K9!!!

Man isn't he good or what. 

Maybe not like Cwebb but playing great.


----------



## Pejavlade

Vlade back in the game, could smell trouble for Kings.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Mobley with 2. 

Kings 83-62 Lakers

Mobley with a foul. 

Medvedenko is in. :clap:


----------



## NR 1

81-62


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Bibby with 2. :greatjob:

Kings 85-62 Lakers 

Keep it up guys!!


----------



## Pejavlade

What a long pass by Cat, Bibby with a nice finger roll. 21 assits for Kings.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

NR 1 do you get the game over there?


----------



## NR 1

85-62


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> What a long pass by Cat, Bibby with a nice finger roll. 21 assits for Kings.


That's more like it. More assists and less turnovers. :yes:


----------



## Pejavlade

Cat with a Technical Foul. Kobe makes the free throw.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja with a rebound.

they lose it and Atkins goes to the basket.

Kings 87-66 Lakers

3rd with 3:19 left..

Bryant shoots the technical. 

What was it for???


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

K9 gets fouled. 

The guy is balling. :yes:


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja with an ugly looking shoot. But K9 there to clean up the garbage.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

K9 makes both. 

Kings 89-67 Lakers


----------



## NR 1

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> NR 1 do you get the game over there?


yeah I m watching some French channel..


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Timeout guys.

Kings leading by 22. :clap:


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Peja with a rebound.
> 
> they lose it and Atkins goes to the basket.
> 
> Kings 87-66 Lakers
> 
> 3rd with 3:19 left..
> 
> Bryant shoots the technical.
> 
> What was it for???


Cat argued with the ref because he didnt get the call on the other end. I think it was a blocking foul.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

NR 1 said:


> yeah I m watching some French channel..


That's great that they show it. :yes:

That's great to hear man. :greatjob:


So are you understanding what they're saying?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Cat argued with the ref because he didnt get the call on the other end. I think it was a blocking foul.


Those refs suck. You argue and you get a technical. :nonono:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

What has happend to Evans guys. 

He's not the Evans that played during the first half of the season. 

Maybe injury?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

OT: Walton taking a shot at the Knicks. :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Atkins makes both.

Kings 89-69 Lakers.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kobe out to rest huh. 

Kings 91-69 Lakers


GO KINGS!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Skinner with a dunk. :clap:


----------



## Pejavlade

K9 in 9 shots 24pts. Skinner nice showtime dunk.


----------



## NR 1

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> That's great that they show it. :yes:
> 
> That's great to hear man. :greatjob:
> 
> 
> So are you understanding what they're saying?


Not very much but there is not much to understand I m only watching the game you know...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Vujacic is in. :clap:

Show us that you're good rookie.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

NR 1 said:


> Not very much but there is not much to understand I m only watching the game you know...


Well yeah, that's true.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Nice to see House and Caron staying cool. :greatjob:


----------



## Pejavlade

My favorite Laker other then Vlade is Caron very good person.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kenny Thomas off the glass. 

He's great today. 


On the other side Slava gets fouled.

Kings 95-75 Lakers 

3rd with 1:29 left...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> My favorite Laker other then Vlade is Caron very good person.


Mine is Kobe. :groucho:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Look at Skinners beard. :laugh:


----------



## Pejavlade

Vlade called for a charge on Skinner.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

1st two free throw missed by Sactown today. :greatjob:


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja beside Vlade that would be a great photo.


----------



## NR 1

95-75


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja with a rebound and a shot. :clap:

Shoot more man. :nonono:


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja flexing his muscles and grabing that offesnive rebound and a nice put back.


----------



## NR 1

97-77


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Butler fouled again.

Kings 97-79 Lakers

3rd with 9.3 left


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

House with a 3. :clap:

Kings 99-81 Lakers

3rd Quarter is over.


edit: actually 2.


----------



## Pejavlade

End of 3rd

Kings 99
Lakers 81

Eddie pay back for Chuckys buzzer beater.


----------



## NR 1

99-81


----------



## Pejavlade

Kings can let loose in the 4th they need to keep thier intensity and run as much as they did in the 3rd.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Start of 4th quarter guys. 

Ready to win or what?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

What the hell is ABC doing??

They're showing Knicks-Pacers game right now???


----------



## Pejavlade

HAHAH at Vlade talk with ref

Ref: Can you still dunk.
Vlade: I dont know I could try.
Ref: We dont think you can.
Vlade: AHAHAH


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> HAHAH at Vlade talk with ref
> 
> Ref: Can you still dunk.
> Vlade: I dont know I could try.
> Ref: We dont think you can.
> Vlade: AHAHAH


When did you see that??

That is funny. :laugh:


----------



## Pejavlade

Wow Kenny with another and 1, carrer game for Kenny.


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> When did you see that??
> 
> That is funny. :laugh:


During Timeout it was like thier wire thing.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Wow Kenny with another and 1, carrer game for Kenny.


It probably is. 

Player of the game for sure. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> During Timeout it was like thier wire thing.


Oh, cool. 

They started showing the other game here. :curse:


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

NR 1 said:


> 99-81


Nr1 u have the best posts :biggrin:


----------



## NR 1

103-83 +20


----------



## Pejavlade

Who has more arch on thier shot Darius or Slava?


----------



## NR 1

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> Nr1 u have the best posts :biggrin:


I know :biggrin:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Who has more arch on thier shot Darius or Slava?


They look kind of the same. 

But I would say Slava. :whoknows:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 107-85 Lakers 

4th Q with 8:28 left...


----------



## Pejavlade

Kenny with some nice hang time that should have been and 1.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

NR 1 said:


> I know :biggrin:



Congrats on your 100th post. :clap: :cheers:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Kenny with some nice hang time that should have been and 1.



What has gotten into Kenny? :laugh:


----------



## Pejavlade

Carrer high for Kenny 31 points. Looks like the elbow to the eye made him better. :biggrin:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 109-87 Lakers

4thQ with 7:24 left...


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> What has gotten into Kenny? :laugh:


Pizza Boy elbow to the face.


----------



## NR 1

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Congrats on your 100th post. :clap: :cheers:


Thank you :cheers:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 113-89 Lakers

We're blowing them up. 

It's over for them.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Pizza Boy elbow to the face.


:laugh: :greatjob:

Probably. :yes:

Hope he continues though. He looks unstoppable there but then this is the Lakers. :whoknows:


----------



## NR 1

Vlade 8p 3r 2a


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings with a timeout right now.

It's 4thQ with 5:39 left...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

NR 1 said:


> Vlade 8p 3r 2a



There's not that much that he can do now, coming back from that neck injury. Hasn't played 65 games so it's not the same. 

Hope he plays next year though. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Career high 32 points for Kenny Thomas. :banana: :clap:


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> :laugh: :greatjob:
> 
> Probably. :yes:
> 
> Hope he continues though. He looks unstoppable there but then this is the Lakers. :whoknows:



Yep hes looking great, I posted that he would be a handful.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Slava and Sasha in. 

Cook with a shot. 

Kings 113-91 Lakers


----------



## Pejavlade

Kmart wow another dunk. :greatjob:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Kmart wow another dunk. :greatjob:


 :clap: 

Man is he good or what. (and only a rookie)


----------



## NR 1

They should let Peja play now..he got only 12p


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 115-94 Lakers

4thQ with 4:07 left...


OT: Knicks 93-91 Pacers


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

NR 1 said:


> They should let Peja play now..he got only 12p



Yeah I know. 

At least we're winning.


----------



## Pejavlade

NR 1 said:


> They should let Peja play now..he got only 12p


Id say hes done for today, Kings are up by 20 with 4min left no reason for him to get injuried and miss playoffs.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Evans with 2.

Kings 117-98 Lakers


This will be 5th game out of 6 that we've had 120+ pts. :clap:


----------



## NR 1

117-98


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Id say hes done for today, Kings are up by 20 with 4min left no reason for him to get injuried and miss playoffs.


Yeah, thats true. 

Give him rest. Let other bench guys get PT.


----------



## Pejavlade

Wow Luke Walton is an offensive nightmare, hes missed everything today.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 119-100 Lakers

4thQ with 2:06 left...

Evans again with two. :clap:


----------



## Pejavlade

Did anyone see when Mike Bibby went to bench Peja extended his hand to give him a high five but he didn't respond, maybe he didn't see him.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Wow Luke Walton is an offensive nightmare, hes missed everything today.


I kind of like him but I don't think he should be in the NBA. Not good enough. Is probably in because of his father.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Did anyone see when Mike Bibby went to bench Peja extended his hand to give him a high five but he didn't respond, maybe he didn't see him.


Probably didn't see him. 

Wish it's nothing else. :gopray:


----------



## Pejavlade

Kings have 7 players in double digits. :clap:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 122-100 Lakers

4thQ with 1:05 left...

Lakers TimeOut.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Kings have 7 players in double digits. :clap:


Also shooting 51%. :greatjob:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

OT:

Knicks 97-99 Pacers

Great game. It's 4thQ with 1:40left...


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Also shooting 51%. :greatjob:


Also 55 rebounds, and 28 assists.


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> OT:
> 
> Knicks 97-99 Pacers
> 
> Great game. It's 4thQ with 1:40left...


Reggie still got the clutch factor huge 3 by him.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Also 55 rebounds, and 28 assists.



One of our best games for the season probably. :yes:

Phoenix here we come. :groucho:


----------



## Pejavlade

End Of Game

Kings 124
Lakers 105


Kenny 32pts 14reb


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Reggie still got the clutch factor huge 3 by him.


I know man. 

I sure hope he makes it into the hall of fame. :yes:

He deserves it.


----------



## NR 1

124-105


----------



## Pejavlade

*Game Photos*










This photo deserves to be all by its self.


----------



## Pejavlade

*Game Photos*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

END OF GAME: *KINGS 124*-105 LAKERS

Kings:
K9 32pts 14rbds
Bibby 24pts 8assts 4rbds
Peja 12pts 5rbds 4assts 1stl

Lakers:
Kobe 18pts 6assts 4rbds 3stls
Caron 17pts 5rbds
Atkins 15pts 9assts


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> *Game Photos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This photo deserves to be all by its self.


:laugh:

Also funny, Sacramento Kings Lady. :greatjob:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

So that puts us at 49-30 and we got Rockets 46-31 and Nuggets 45-31.

Gonna be a close one. :yes:


----------



## NR 1

yeah nice :biggrin:


----------



## Pejavlade

NR 1 said:


> My prediction:
> 
> Kings 116-108 Lakers
> Peja 30pts, 7 rebs, 3 assists
> Bibby 21pts, 5 rebs, 9 assists
> Cuttino 16pts, 6 rebs, 4 assists



Winner of Predict The Score Challange [Kings vs Lakers Sunday April 10th]

NR 1 has won back to back congrats!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Winner of Predict The Score Challange [Kings vs Lakers Sunday April 10th]
> 
> NR 1 has won back to back congrats!


Yeah, Congrats NR 1. :greatjob:

Keep playing.


----------



## NR 1

me again? thats 2 of 2 now :banana:
I m really good at this :biggrin:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

NR 1 said:


> me again? thats 2 of 2 now :banana:
> I m really good at this :biggrin:


You really are. :yes:

Better than me at least. 

I can never win. :nonono:


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> END OF GAME: *KINGS 124*-105 LAKERS
> 
> Kings:
> K9 32pts 14rbds
> Bibby 24pts 8assts 4rbds
> Peja 12pts 5rbds 4assts 1stl
> 
> Lakers:
> Kobe 18pts 6assts 4rbds 3stls
> Caron 17pts 5rbds
> Atkins 15pts 9assts


Box Score


----------



## Pejavlade

Recap


----------



## NR 1

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> You really are. :yes:
> 
> Better than me at least.
> 
> I can never win. :nonono:



Its always some other time you know...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Recap





> SACRAMENTO, California (Ticker) -- Already trailing by 10 points at halftime, the Los Angeles Lakers did themselves no favors by surrendering 43 points in the third quarter.
> 
> *The Kings (48-30) had seven players score in double figures and shot 52 percent (50-of-97) overall en route to opening a 1 1/2-game lead over Houston for fifth place in the Western Conference with four games remaining.*


Now all we need is to have Rockets and Nuggets lose a game each.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

4 days off now. That is cool. 

Hope they get their rest and come back and win their last four games. :greatjob:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings dominate Lakers 124-105 



> Kenny Thomas had a career-high 32 points and 14 rebounds, and the Sacramento Kings beat the Los Angeles Lakers 124-105 Sunday for their fourth high-scoring victory in five games.
> 
> Seven Kings scored in double figures as they moved 1 1/2 games ahead of idle Houston for the fifth seed in the Western Conference, which would set up a playoff meeting with the Dallas Mavericks for the fourth straight season. The Kings clinched their seventh straight playoff berth under coach Rick Adelman with a win at Portland on Friday night.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

This article was before the game but anyways I'll post it so you can read it guys. 

Kings-Lakers game just isn't the same 



> Anyone remember Kings-Lakers? It used to really mean something.
> 
> Kings fanatics don't even bother to dust off the cowbells when the Lakers come to town anymore, because the Lakers have become just another boring team headed nowhere.
> 
> Heck, Kings fans will offer a roaring ovation to one of the guys in purple and gold without a guilty conscience because it's one of their own in Vlade Divac, whose Lakers come to Arco Arena today.
> 
> Look at the rosters. For most of the athletes, Kings-Lakers was something they only saw and heard about.
> 
> *The Kings have eight new faces on the payroll (and no more Divac, Doug Christie and Chris Webber), and the Lakers have been reduced to one star. That's Kobe Bryant, who has become a gunner on a lost outfit, a focus surrounded by an assemblage of spare parts.*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I hope next game will be a highscoring game like this one. :yes:

GO KINGS!!!


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I hope next game will be a highscoring game like this one. :yes:
> 
> GO KINGS!!!


Most improtant thing is we win the game.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Most improtant thing is we win the game.


Yeah, that true. Winning is the most important thing. Scoring doesn't matter that much. Even if it's in the 70s I'm happy if we get the W. :yes:


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Yeah, that true. Winning is the most important thing. Scoring doesn't matter that much. Even if it's in the 70s I'm happy if we get the W. :yes:


2 more and we reach 50 that would be great.


----------



## Twix

Congrats, NR 1!! :clap: 


Wow, what a great game! I love beating the Lakers!! 

Kings outrebounded Lakers by 30!!!! :banana: 

K9 32 pts in 14 FGA!!!! :clap: 

Kings got better in 2nd half in transition D and I think the rebounding really help them win this game. Kevin Martin had a great game and I was glad to see him play.

4 days of no Kings....  Rick Adelman said after the game that the Kings will not practice on Monday and Tuesday. Hopefully they get enough rest and have some good practice. It's going to be the Lakers again this Friday.

GO KINGS!!!!!!!!! :king:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> Congrats, NR 1!! :clap:
> 
> 
> Wow, what a great game! I love beating the Lakers!!
> 
> Kings outrebounded Lakers by 30!!!! :banana:
> 
> K9 32 pts in 14 FGA!!!! :clap:
> 
> Kings got better in 2nd half in transition D and I think the rebounding really help them win this game. Kevin Martin had a great game and I was glad to see him play.
> 
> 4 days of no Kings....  Rick Adelman said after the game that the Kings will not practice on Monday and Tuesday. Hopefully they get enough rest and have some good practice. It's going to be the Lakers again this Friday.
> 
> GO KINGS!!!!!!!!! :king:



Dang, I didn't know we rebounded them by 30. WOW :biggrin:


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

K9 Great game, like that *** wooping and domniation on the boards.


----------



## bruindre

GREAT game for the Kings. Yeah, it's not the same, but a win--especially one like that--over the Fakers feels better than most wins. Boy, are the Lakers horrible. 

:clap: :clap: :clap: 

I can't get over how even the Kings attack seemed to be. Even K-Mart was pitching in. GREAT game by Kenny Thomas, though. The new guys really give a lunch-pail work ethic in the low post.

Can't wait for the remach down here Friday nite.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

Maybe after the regular season we can get Pryzbilla to come down to Sac and elbow all our guys in the eye right before we start the playoffs


----------



## Pejavlade

Kings dominate Lakers 124-105 



> Kenny Thomas had a career-high 32 points and 14 rebounds, and the Sacramento Kings beat the Los Angeles Lakers 124-105 Sunday for their fourth high-scoring victory in five games.





> Seven Kings scored in double figures as they moved 1 1/2 games ahead of idle Houston for the fifth seed in the Western Conference, which would set up a playoff meeting with the Dallas Mavericks for the fourth straight season. The Kings clinched their seventh straight playoff berth under coach Rick Adelman with a win at Portland on Friday night.





> Sacramento must win two of its final four regular-season games to finish with 50 victories for the fifth straight season -- and if the Kings' offense keeps clicking this way, it might not be difficult.





> "You're not enough, Kobe!" one fan yelled. "Not nearly enough!"


----------



## Pejavlade

*Game Photos (3)*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Maybe after the regular season we can get Pryzbilla to come down to Sac and elbow all our guys in the eye right before we start the playoffs


:laugh:

That would be good for us. :greatjob:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

bruindre said:


> GREAT game for the Kings. Yeah, it's not the same, but a win--especially one like that--over the Fakers feels better than most wins. Boy, are the Lakers horrible.
> 
> :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> I can't get over how even the Kings attack seemed to be. Even K-Mart was pitching in. GREAT game by Kenny Thomas, though. The new guys really give a lunch-pail work ethic in the low post.
> 
> Can't wait for the remach down here Friday nite.


One of our best games of the season probably. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Postgame Quotes-vs. LA Lakers 









*Kings Coach Rick Adelman* 
“I thought it was a real solid game for us. The way they were playing small, we really wanted to concentrate on going to the boards against them. Moving the ball, moving people we thought we could attack the boards and we did that. The 24 offensive rebounds was key. Kenny (Thomas) obviously really played terrific the whole game. It was a solid, solid game. Our bench came in, in the second quarter, and played well and in third quarter we came out and we got a surge. We talk about trying to be consistent as we go down these last stretch of games here before the playoffs.”









*Mike Bibby* 
“We need this win – you know, we’re still trying to get to 50 wins. We rebounded good today, we played good help defense, shared the ball, and had fun at the same time. We played good – we played good throughout the whole game. We had a good third quarter.”









*Peja Stojakovic* 
“I wouldn’t say that, just because it (the rivalry between the Lakers and the Kings) is in the past. We are a different team; they have a bunch of different guys. It was important for us before the game but because they are out of the playoff picture I don’t know about them.”








*Kenny Thomas* 
“I was going to play, I was fine, especially having a day off. I just felt real good; I was real aggressive going to the boards and stuff. I was getting points off going to the penalty and going to the free throw line.”


Also click on the link to read more quotes from these guys and from the Laker head *Coach Frank Hamblen*, *Center Vlade Divac* and *Guard Kobe Bryant.*


----------



## Peja Vu

After the game, Adelman said that the league didn't tell them that Corliss was suspended until 45 minutes before the game! He was warming up when they were informed.

Great game. The starters didn't have to play too many minutes, and now 4 days off! It will be great to get everybody rested for the playoffs:yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja Vu said:


> After the game, Adelman said that the league didn't tell them that Corliss was suspended until 45 minutes before the game! He was warming up when they were informed.
> 
> Great game. The starters didn't have to play too many minutes, and now 4 days off! It will be great to get everybody rested for the playoffs:yes:


That's whats wrong with this league. They should have announce it Saturday so the coach knows with which guys to practice. :nonono:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Arco game report 



> *Przybilla's elbow the tonic for Thomas*
> 
> When Kenny Thomas was agonizing on the Rose Garden floor in Portland on Friday night, he half expected his eyeball to come rolling out.
> 
> Then he wondered how he would ever be able to shoot straight again.
> 
> Like any banger, the Kings' energized forward has absorbed some shots in his day, though the elbow he took from Joel Przybilla laid him out. Not that you could tell Sunday afternoon. Thomas had a career-high 32 points, meaning he could see the basket just fine.
> 
> "I got nauseated when I got hit, and it was hard to stand at first," Thomas said. "But I felt great today."


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Williamson suspended 1 game 



> One face Kings players are not expecting to see during pregame shooting drills is trainer Pete Youngman's.
> 
> But there he was Sunday, as forward Corliss Williamson was going through his ritual.
> 
> Youngman's presence was not good news. He was there to inform Williamson he had been suspended for one game without pay for striking the Portland Trail Blazers' 7-foot-1 Joel Przybilla in the head during Sacramento's 119-115 road victory Friday night.
> 
> Williamson, who didn't have the cheeriest of attitudes as he gathered his belongings from his locker to leave the arena, said he spoke with someone from NBA security Saturday. Williamson, who earns $5.5 million this season, lost $67,073.17 in salary.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Ailene Voisin: In Kings' hearts - and their employ? 



> hat Kings-Lakers rivalry might not be dead after all, might merely be dormant, awaiting the day Vlade Divac retires, turns to his favorite former bosses, and asks, "OK, fellas, who really wants me?"
> 
> Joe Maloof and Geoff Petrie? Jerry Buss and Mitch Kupchak?
> 
> Gentlemen, start your bidding ...
> 
> Only this time, the Kings can't afford to lose, can't lose Divac again. Once was bad enough.
> 
> Elite franchises embrace their former stars, establish traditions that span generations. Some build statues, donate ownership shares or hand over the microphone. Others provide job opportunities. Buss, for better or for worse, relies heavily on one former Laker (general manager Kupchak) while being openly second-guessed by another (part-owner Magic Johnson). The Maloofs lean all over Petrie, who has never hidden his exceptional fondness for Divac, the club's first significant free-agent signing back in 1999.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings put a big hurt on Lakers 



> Sacramento, led by Kenny Thomas, revs up its offense and punishes Los Angeles inside.
> 
> Right before our eyes, the Kings are becoming an offensive powerhouse, and Sunday afternoon, the Los Angeles Lakers felt their wrath.
> 
> This isn't the WWE, but the Kings laid a 124-105 smackdown on the limping Lakers before a joyous sellout crowd at Arco Arena and a regional television audience.
> 
> Kings forward Kenny Thomas might have felt he had been in the ring Friday night, when he was elbowed in the right eye against Portland and played only five minutes. But he bounced back strongly Sunday, scoring a career-high 32 points on 10-for-14 shooting from the floor and 12-for-13 accuracy from the free-throw line. Thomas also grabbed a game-high 14 rebounds as the Kings pounded the Lakers on the backboards 62-32.
> 
> Coach Rick Adelman liked Thomas' performance so much that he kidded that the versatile forward might need another belt to the eye.











Kenny Thomas beams after scoring two of his career-high 32 points. 









Kings reserve center Greg Ostertag proves a tough obstacle for the Lakers' Brian Grant. Sacramento dominated inside, outrebounding Los Angeles 62-32.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Playoffs-bound Kings hammer listless Lakers 



> SACRAMENTO, United States (AFP) - The Sacramento Kings, already headed for the National Basketball Association playoffs, hammered the already eliminated Los Angeles Lakers 124-105.
> 
> Mike Bibby added 11 of his 24 points in the third-quarter blitz for the Kings, who shot 70 percent (16-of-23) in the period to open a 99-81 cushion.
> 
> *The Lakers, who will miss the playoffs for the first time since 1994, were manhandled on the glass, getting outrebounded by a whopping 60-31.*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings outrebound abysmal Lakers by 30 



> SACRAMENTO, Calif. (AP) - This rivalry isn't what it was, mostly because the depleted Lakers and the revamped Kings don't really know who they are.
> 
> With the playoffs in sight, however, Sacramento is getting a good idea.
> 
> Kenny Thomas had a career-high 32 points and 14 rebounds, and the Kings beat the Lakers 124-105 Sunday for their fourth high-scoring victory in five games.
> 
> Coach Rick Adelman opened up Sacramento's offense after Chris Webber's departure, and the Kings have begun reaching triple digits regularly - even before Adelman has settled on a consistent playing rotation.
> 
> Thomas, freed from the Philadelphia bench in the Webber trade, has benefited the most from the move and the Kings' wide-open style. He was dominant against the Lakers, scoring inside and outside against their subpar collection of defensive forwards.
> 
> *"When you play on a team like this, you're going to get a whole lot of chances to score if you're aggressive," said Thomas, who went 10-for-14 from the field and made his first 12 free throws. "Every game we have right now is about learning how to play together before we get to the playoffs. This is a rivalry, but it's not the same to the guys who haven't been here."*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings Unleash 43-Point Third Quarter to Throttle Lakers 124-105 



> With the days of Shaq and C-Webb receding quickly into history, Sunday's renewal of the Kings-Lakers rivalry didn't carry the same air of urgency that accompanied the teams' brutal tooth-and-nail death-battles of the early 2000's.
> 
> However, for those like Kenny Thomas, newly indoctrinated into one of the NBA's most bitter rivalries, there's apparently enough of that old heat still hanging around Arco Arena to spark the next generation of Kings-Lakers duels.
> 
> Former King and Sacramento favorite Vlade Divac received a standing ovation from the Arco faithful when he entered the game in the first quarter. Despite the applause, Divac looked sluggish in only his 12th game of the season after battling back problems. Divac finished with eight points, three rebounds and two assists in 18 minutes of play.
> 
> *The Kings play three of their final four games of the season on the road. Sacramento will take the next four days off before a rematch with the Lakers Friday in Los Angeles. Tipoff Friday at the Staples Center is scheduled for 7:30 p.m.*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

For the last 5 games our average points per game is *118.6*. :yes:

(but we give up 108)


----------

